# Missed out!!!



## Sumneree (Dec 25, 2012)

Hi everyone, new to the board. I have been reading about the HF DC, and was about to get one(184 dollars shipped to Guam) but looked today, and its up to over 200... Being stationed over here definatly is challenging at times in regards to shipping. I have layed out my thien top hat to go on top of my 45 gallon brute can, probably get that done in the next couple days. Any other good deals on DCs that you guys have run into?


----------



## jdiggy (Dec 26, 2012)

Harbor Freight is probably the cheapest other than finding something used. You can use coupon code 22478559 for 20% off at harbor freight.


----------



## Sumneree (Dec 25, 2012)

jdiggy, thanks for the coupon code. Ill have to try it out. Cant wait to get back to the states! So much easier getting things....


Thanks again!

Ernie


----------

